# Getting Started in wood working



## kenthemadcarpenter (Jun 24, 2015)

In today's woodworking world there always things we need in our wood shop to make the job easier. Of course having an extra hand would be nice, but every wood shop needs besides the tools are jigs. There are plenty of jigs on the market you can buy and some them for the few extra bucks it would cost you to buy versus building can be well worth the investment. For the most part how ever i will say before starting any projects besides familiarizing yourself with your tools. start by researching the project you plan on building and any jigs you might need to make them. Most jigs can be made out of scrap lumber. but if you are just getting started you probably don't have any scrap. typically what i suggest is to buy trim boards and make your jigs out of that. typically i like to make my jigs out of popular. If you need a more durable jig you can buy MDF sheets and cut it down.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Jigs can be made or bought.

Sometimes there is pleasure in making a jig but other times spending hours to make your own dovetail jig distracts from woodworking and it is better to simply go out and buy one. Since I am working towards selling enough woodworking to pay for the tools and stuff for me. I can't spend hours or days making a jig I need that time to make product.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jigs aren't all there is to woodworking. Make no mistake, its an excellent way to learn to square, size, & fit your needs, but to be a beginner in woodworking is an exciting experience! You are looking & learning at all the projects you want to build, the tools on your wish list, the fancy shop in your dreams, etc. The little things are what's forgotten. Learning the different species of wood available to you, their workability, and storage. Finishes, & how to use them. Sanding, saw blades, router bits, things of this nature. Learning to use your tools properly, shop safety, personal safety. Read & learn all you can. That's the biggest secret. The second, learn to put it all to use to your benefit. Enjoy your venture.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you need a jig that will help you with your writing, grammar, spelling and punctuation.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I often buy jigs because I am always short of time. Whenever I build a jig or a piece of shop furniture I am always content for it to be accurate and/or functional. In other words, I never have the time to make it also look beautiful. This may be a fault of mine but time and material is usually the determining factor. My main goal right now is to turn my shop into a business in order to supplement my retirement income. I need to have a going business before my wife retires from her job. I have found that starting my business is taking more work and time than I had anticipated.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## kenthemadcarpenter (Jun 24, 2015)

> Jigs aren't all there is to woodworking,In my workshop they are vital, I have three jigs I use religiously, My frame jig, my table saw jig for making cove's and my dedicated 3/4" dado jig. Jigs are not just about squaring or sizing, there many different applications as to when and where a jig can and should be used. By building your own jigs, you have greater control and can customize them to fit your own particular needs. As an example I could have gone out and bought an adjustable dado jig, how ever I know I have 6 book shelves I am building each of them 22" wide. It was simpler and in the long run smarter to build a dedicated jig. While jigs aren't the only aspect of woodworking they can play a vital role in building your projects, while some jigs may only serve as a single use others will become a mainstay in your workshop
> 
> Jigs aren t all there is to woodworking. Make no mistake, its an excellent way to learn to square, size, & fit your needs, but to be a beginner in woodworking is an exciting experience! You are looking & learning at all the projects you want to build, the tools on your wish list, the fancy shop in your dreams, etc. The little things are what s forgotten. Learning the different species of wood available to you, their workability, and storage. Finishes, & how to use them. Sanding, saw blades, router bits, things of this nature. Learning to use your tools properly, shop safety, personal safety. Read & learn all you can. That s the biggest secret. The second, learn to put it all to use to your benefit. Enjoy your venture.
> 
> - sawdust703


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I think you need a jig that will help you with your writing, grammar, spelling and punctuation.
> 
> - MT_Stringer


I agree. How can you be expected to be taken seriously if you can't write?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> typically i like to make my jigs out of popular.
> 
> - kenthemadcarpenter


I like it when my jigs have lots of friends, too.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have to say, two of the most idiotic things that never end on this forum are smart ass wanna be experts, & them that just can't shut their mouths about other folks way of typing & spelling. I hope the whole damn world never gets the "I'm better than all of you" attitude, because if folks get to picking at other folks like you know it all no accounts do, we just as well kiss our asses good bye!!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I have to say, two of the most idiotic things that never end on this forum are smart ass wanna be experts, & them that just can t shut their mouths about other folks way of typing & spelling. I hope the whole damn world never gets the "I m better than all of you" attitude, because if folks get to picking at other folks like you know it all no accounts do, we just as well kiss our asses good bye!!!!
> 
> - sawdust703


Well said sawdust703. My kind of guy. Now, about that above paragraph…


----------



## jhon09 (Jun 26, 2015)

I dabble in woodworking, primarily in the winter when there is less daylight, but I got started by building a small treasure-like chest with dovetail joints. chinese commercial plywood is good i found that. I also added the additional challange to myself of not using any power tools. It was a challenge and I made a number of mistakes but I learned a lot. Just jumping in is the best way to learn in my opinion. Pick something you would like to make and go for it! 
Most importantly, have fun.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Jigs…...

Once you realize you need one you have to stop the project to build it

Once you build it, you have to put it somewhere.

Once you found a place to put it you have to remember where you put it.

Once you drag it out, as soon as you put it away, you will need it again.

BTW, I don't build them out of MDF anymore I hate that stuff.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Jigs…...
> 
> Once you realize you need one you have to stop the project to build it
> 
> ...


Also, the next time you drag it out you will have forgotten how to use it. (Always write identification and instructions on the jig.)



> Most importantly, have fun.
> 
> - jhon09


That is the most important part. That's why we do woodworking, right ?


----------



## kenthemadcarpenter (Jun 24, 2015)

> typically i like to make my jigs out of popular.
> 
> - kenthemadcarpenter
> 
> ...


Common Name(s): Poplar, Tulip Poplar, Yellow Poplar
Scientific Name: Liriodendron tulipifera
Distribution: Eastern United States
Tree Size: 130-160 ft (40-50 m) tall, 6-8 ft (1.8-2.5 m) trunk diameter
Average Dried Weight: 29 lbs/ft3 (455 kg/m3)
Specific Gravity (Basic, 12% MC): .40, .46
Janka Hardness: 540 lbf (2,400 N)
Modulus of Rupture: 10,100 lbf/in2 (69.7 MPa)
Elastic Modulus: 1,580,000 lbf/in2 (10.90 GPa)
Crushing Strength: 5,540 lbf/in2 (38.2 MPa)
Shrinkage: Radial: 4.6%, Tangential: 8.2%, Volumetric: 12.7%, T/R Ratio: 1.8


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> typically i like to make my jigs out of popular.
> 
> - kenthemadcarpenter
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with poplar. I was just poking fun because I think you were a victim of auto-correct. Your jigs are very pop*u*lar. I think a couple people got too wound around the axle about it, lighten up, guys.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I m familiar with poplar. I was just poking fun because I think you were a victim of auto-correct. Your jigs are very pop*u*lar. I think a couple people got too wound around the axle about it, lighten up, guys.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Your poplar jigs are popular. Or, your popular jigs are poplar.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Your poplar jigs are very popular.
> 
> - DKV


Oddly enough, most of my jigs are made out of birch ply, maple, and cherry, because that's what I had leftovers of. They don't seem to have many friends, besides themselves and me. And, every once in a while, I accidentally cut them.


----------

